
The Louder the Monkey, the Smaller Its Balls, Study Finds - edward
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-louder-the-monkey-the-smaller-its-balls-study-finds-42361364663309
======
chillacy
> Naturally, Knapp warns against anthropomorphizing these findings, and she is
> completely right. There is a world of difference between howler monkeys and
> humans, especially with regard to sexual selection.

Then of course the author has to go there.

------
microtherion
I think we have an early leader for next year's Ig Nobel prize in biology.

As a follow up project, they might want to examine the correlation between
tree climbing altitude and tail visibility of monkeys.

------
Chris2048
Is it surprising? Don't gorillas have small balls too?

The sexier you are, the more assured of reproductive success you are, so you
don't need to compete so much on "reapplication".

